# hotspot wifi failed requesting IP

## lcx

My laptop connects to Internet with a DSL link,  and I  use NetworkManager to share hotspot wifi

to my cell phone.

The connection seems established successfully, but it failed during dhclient requesting IP.

Here is the log:

```

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) starting connection 'hotspotap'

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0/wireless): connection 'hotspotap' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'hotspotap'

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Config: added 'mode' value '2'

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Config: added 'frequency' value '2412'

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 2

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> completed

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Started Wi-Fi Hotspot 'hotspotap'.

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Dec 13 16:31:47 kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp9s0: link becomes ready

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> dhclient started with pid 1397

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.5-P1 Gentoo-r0

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: Copyright 2004-2013 Internet Systems Consortium.

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: All rights reserved.

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: 

Dec 13 16:31:47 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlp9s0/48:d2:24:4a:57:92

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlp9s0/48:d2:24:4a:57:92

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback

Dec 13 16:31:47 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp9s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

Dec 13 16:31:54 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp9s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15

Dec 13 16:32:09 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp9s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

Dec 13 16:32:22 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp9s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16

Dec 13 16:32:31 NetworkManager[21414]: <warn> (wlp9s0): DHCPv4 request timed out.

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 1397

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) started...

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <warn> Activation (wlp9s0) failed for connection 'hotspotap'

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Activation (wlp9s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): taking down device.

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): bringing up device.

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> Policy set 'cloud_vpn' (ppp2) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Dec 13 16:32:32 NetworkManager[21414]: <info> (wlp9s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Dec 13 16:32:32 kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp9s0: link is not ready

```

Any suggestion?

----------

## BobWya

 *lcx wrote:*   

> My laptop connects to Internet with a DSL link,  and I  use NetworkManager to share hotspot wifi
> 
> to my cell phone.
> 
> The connection seems established successfully, but it failed during dhclient requesting IP.
> ...

 

Uhhhmmm maybe the clue's in the name!! You want a DHCP server to serve out an IP to your phone ... not a DHCP client service (which is what the phone will use of course)...   :Wink: 

You would probably want to configure the laptop's wlp9s0 interface with a static IP as well I guess...

Bob

----------

